# Miscelleaneous Pees



## MyLilGangsters (Dec 10, 2012)

My husband and I have two vizslas: Avon (2.5 yo) and Marlo (32 weeks). We have been referencing this forum even before we brought Avon home and have found it to be a great resource! As owners of multiple vizslas know, "siblings" can have very different personalities! Marlo is a brave boy who is affraid of nothing, while Avon is more timid. However, Avon definitely runs the show...presumptively because she is the first "child." 

When we brought Avon home she was mostly potty trained and had so few accidents I can count them one hand. She is like a camel! Marlo on the other hand...<sigh>...has been somewhat of a challenge. 

At this point I would say Marlo is "mostly potty trained." He knows he is _supposed_ to go outside and (usually) lets us know if he needs to potty. He pees when he gets excited (i.e. guests visiting, when a really great treat is coming, when we pick him up from daycare). Usually we can anticipate visitor-related excitment and either greet people outside (with a warning to watch their shoes!) or put him in his crate temporarily. I think there is also a bit of fear peeing (i.e. getting his ears cleaned, when Avon has acted aggressive while taking his toy, sometimes on car rides).

However, there are still times he will urinate inside and we can't always figure out why. Honestly, when these "pees" happen they are not because he hasn't been able to get outside...they actually seem intentional, not accidental. There have been occasions when I had Marlo outside, watched him pee 2-3x, brought him back inside and as soon as he jumps up on the couch he pees. Or we will take the dogs for a hike/to the dog park for an hour or two (see them potty multiple times) and Marlo re-enters the house and pees. (We don't think it is marking because he wasn't marking before he was neutered.) A lot of the "miscelleaneous pees" he does while walking around the house...they are not really full-on pees, if you will. He isn't stopping anywhere to let it all out. 

So far, when the "miscellaneous pees" happen, we say "no!," grab him and take him outside (and sometimes tell him to "go potty.") No punishment, no crate-time, no separation from family afterwards. We just handle it the same way we handled potty-training. We have talked to friends who have male dogs (neutered and intact) and it seems like many of them have had the same experience. 

I don't know if this is a bad habit or if there is a reason behind his peeing. I don't think he has a UTI...he isn't displaying any symptoms. If it IS a bad habit, obviously the way we are handling it now is inefficient. Has anyone else had this problem? How did you handle it? Does anyone have suggestions for stopping the miscellaneous pees? Marlo is a lovely, affectionate, fun pup and if we could stop the random peeing he would be near perfect!! 

Any advice would be appreciated! (sorry for the lengthy post!)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

What are you cleaning it up with? If he can smell the previous wee he will mark it again.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is he entire? It sounds like marking like born36 said and I would agree with trying something stronger to clean up with to remove the smell.


----------

